

Ask HN: Which are the best London job boards? - manvi

Hey guys, I was wondering what job boards are you guys using in UK. Just moved in here and I have a hard time finding a high quality one. Plus it&#x27;s a pain in the ass with these recruitment agencies. Not to mention the CIO, CDO, CMO, CINO and other management positions which are really rare around here or have different requirements in contrast to my experience. I also am on the startup&#x2F;IT side so it&#x27;s difficult to find a job like this. I would be really grateful if you can help me with any useful information I can use. Thanks.<p>PS<p>Anyone else having trouble logging in? Can&#x27;t access my old HN account lately...
======
w_t_payne
For programming jobs I find cwjobs.co.uk pretty good. For management jobs I
have no idea.

